# mailto - Body formatieren



## FanClub (5. Mai 2008)

Hi,

wie kann ich den Body bei mailto editieren?
Bsp:
<a href="mailto:test@freenet.de?subject=Betreff&amp;body=<b>das soll fett sein, geht aber ned</b>">link</a>

Der Body-Text soll fett sein, geht das eigentlich?

mfg


----------



## Loomis (5. Mai 2008)

So wie du das möchtest nicht.


----------



## FanClub (5. Mai 2008)

Okay, also einfach gehts da scheinbar nicht.

Es ist eine JSP- Seite und JavaScript will ich nicht verwenden.

Wäre da der nächst leichteste und relativ sauberste Weg eine Java-Klasse dafür zu implementieren (hier hört es schon wieder auf mit HTML). 
Wo ich bei der nächsten Frage bin, kann ich mit der Java-Klasse die Formatierung bestimmen?

-Dann darf der Beitrag auch gerne verschoben werden-

mfg


----------

